# House Rabbit Special Notice!



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 16, 2009)

Emergency Rescue Grant program as well as for general operating expenses. 

We will track the progress of thedonations on the homepage of rabbit.org. Please visit often to see how we are doing!





[align=left][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]About House Rabbit Society[/font] 
House Rabbit Society is an international, volunteer-based rabbit rescue and educationorganization with two main goals: torescue rabbits from animal shelters when their time is out, and to educate the public on house rabbit care via ourwebsite, the House Rabbit Journal, our educational materials, and our classes. We operate an adoption and education center in Richmond, California.[/align][/font]





[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]

[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]For New News: Click here

















[/font]


----------

